# Anyone use SuperATV winch?



## BernardB

If so how are they.. and ya.. thats about it!! O and do they ship to canada? 


PS I did search Superatv winchs all over the forum sorry if i missed it Polaris!! lol


----------



## BernardB

Well then, Perhaps ill buy one and be the first to comment..


----------



## NMKawierider

BernardB said:


> Well then, Perhaps ill buy one and be the first to comment..


Maybe wait a bit longer for a response...or maybe there is a reason no one owns one...lol


----------



## Polaris425

I think a lot of people here are running Viper's.


----------



## BernardB

ya im thinking viper as well, but seen those SuperATV ones on there site. they are crazy cheap, as well as there mounting plate for the rzr.


----------



## 09_650i

i bought a viper from motoalliance and they shipped it here to new brunswick and it was about half the price of a warn here. i got a 4000 lb it came with the mounting bracket and all wiring. customer service is second to none. as you can see i have no complaints with mine.......... so far lol.


----------



## BernardB

what kinda viper is everyone on about tho? the max, Original, elite??


----------



## NMKawierider

BernardB said:


> what kinda viper is everyone on about tho? the max, Original, elite??


I found this on another thread

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=165916&postcount=12


----------



## BBOPowered

a friend of mine has an older Honda Foreman with the 2500 lb superwinch on it and I know hes hated it since the day he got it, Ive seen him bury that thing up over the wheels in nice thick black dirt mud and it doesnt have the power to pull him out. so ive gotta pull him out with mine behind a tree . dunno if hes just got a crappy one or not just my only experience with em'


----------



## BernardB

Im feeling the same way about my new Warn on my bruteforce.. Perhaps i should order 2 viper 4000s while im getting one for the rzr.


----------



## BBBPowered

I've got a Superwinch, don't know if it's the same thing or not, but it'll barely lift the plow. It's a 1500lbs one that came with the wheeler and the only thing it's good for is being used as a tow rope. I expected more from it as I got it for nothing of course. 
Now I'm searching for a new one for this season


----------



## brutemike

BBOPowered said:


> a friend of mine has an older Honda Foreman with the 2500 lb superwinch on it and I know hes hated it since the day he got it, Ive seen him bury that thing up over the wheels in nice thick black dirt mud and it doesnt have the power to pull him out. so ive gotta pull him out with mine behind a tree . dunno if hes just got a crappy one or not just my only experience with em'


 I had the same problem but with warns 2500ci piece of junk.Im going with a 4000 viper when i get the extra cash to get one.


----------



## Polaris425

BBBPowered said:


> I've got a Superwinch, don't know if it's the same thing or not, but it'll barely lift the plow. It's a 1500lbs one that came with the wheeler and the only thing it's good for is being used as a tow rope. I expected more from it as I got it for nothing of course.
> Now I'm searching for a new one for this season


Yeah those old things were a piece of crap.


----------



## Coolwizard

I've got a super winch that's 10+ years old, still going strong (sorta, it's only a 2000lb). It's on my prairie and just gets used for plow duty now but in it's day, it got some pretty good work outs.

However, with the price and quality of the Viper from Motoalliance, I couldn't imagine buying anything else!


----------



## BBOPowered

bought time you joined this **** forum BBBPowered!


----------



## blue beast

never had any pulling probs out of my warn 3k ..pulls good all the way thru..but i have heard the viper is a good winch...


----------



## wyo58

I've owned all three models superwinch, viper, and warn. The superwinch was the 1500 lb one was deffo a P.O.S. The viper was a 3000 lb with the rope cable, not wild about the cable but the winch seemed ok and your right the customer service is second to nobody. I have the warn now and am completely pleased with it! They are more expensive but in my area they are well supported and really hard to dork up.

Happy winch hunting!


----------

